# To The Moderators



## loui_ludwig (Aug 15, 2007)

I apologized if i don't post enough here. But i do go here and read some of the topics. The topics i like are the boxing, kickboxing, grappling, judo, MMA, and Filipino Martial Arts.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi *Loui*

It's okay, my friend.  It's not compulsory to post here in meet & greet, altho' it is encouraged so that your fellows can get a better idea of what you're like when they interact with you in the threads.

Welcome aboard :rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello loui, welcome to MT! I see you train BJJ, cool! Who do you train with and do you compete? Enjoy the forum!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 15, 2007)

hey welcome to martialtalk


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting and reading!  :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Tell us a little about yourself and your training...ie, how long have you been training, do you teach, which art are you most passionate about.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to MT.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Loui!  I'm glad you're enjoying reading the various threads here.  Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## loui_ludwig (Jan 13, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Hello loui, welcome to MT! I see you train BJJ, cool! Who do you train with and do you compete? Enjoy the forum!


 
I apologized if i just responded now. 

I did 3 months of BJJ. I stopped because its expensive, its a blue belt that trains us. When i went to that BJJ school because of the name who teaches it. But the black belt does not train the class that oftern. Its always the blue belt(his now purple belt). Most of the techniques i learn was from the blue belt and i consider him my instructor. I ask the blackbelt also if i can train only 2 days a week with a lower montly fee but he said no. I stopped, then a month later, i saw the blue belt on a grappling tournament. He said the black belt will charge me a monthly fee of 120 dollars for 1 class per week. 

After that, i did judo for 2 days. My reason for stopping is their were only about 5 of us and most of them are high up there in terms of the color of their belt. I felt out of place where in BJJ, i am with guys just like me who are beginners.

I did grappling(mix of BJJ, sambo, judo, wrestling, and tradtional jiu jitsu). We trained every saturday. I only practiced 1 month because i started my new job as a mailman in the postal service. I had to protec my feet because being a mailman, it involves a lot of walking. The art itself was not the problem but running barefoot and jumping ropes affects my feet.

On my vacation last year in Phuket, Thailand. I did 3 days of muay thai.

Now, i want to start training again. But this time, i want to do it continously.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Loui, welcome to MT.


----------



## exile (Jan 13, 2008)

Good to have you with us on MT, loui, no matter how often (or infrequently) you post. Good luck with your training; I hope it works out to your satisfaction.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

